# Apache2Piwik - Seitentitel



## NJoyLife (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf an Apache2Piwik (Version 1.7)...
Der Import der Daten hat wunderbar funktioniert, doch leider werden die Seitentitel nicht mit importiert... 
Im Logfile sind sie protokolliert, aber irgendwas scheint mit meinem regulären Ausdruck nicht in Ordnung zu sein.

Folgendes Logformat habe ich eingestellt:

```
LOG_FORMAT = "%v:%p %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\""
```

Ausserdem habe ich wie in http://www.tutorials.de/cgi-perl-python-ruby-power-shell/382612-apache2piwik-log_format.html"]diesem Beitrag hier vorgeschlagen, in der Datei src/apache_log_format_parser.py den Code angepasst.

Leider sehe ich bei der Auswertung in Piwik bei der Anzeige der Seiten nur den Titel "Seitenname nicht definiert".

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo mein Fehler liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße
NJoyLife


----------



## deepthroat (19. Februar 2012)

Hi.

Die Seitentitel können natürlich nur importiert werden, wenn sie auch im Apache Log auftauchen. Das ist bei dir nicht der Fall.

Und ich sehe keine einfache Möglichkeit dies mit Apache zu realisieren... evtl. gibt's dafür ein Modul?

Gruß


----------



## NJoyLife (19. Februar 2012)

Hi
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, werden die Seiten im Apache-Log angezeigt - schön mit vollständigem Pfad. Nur irgendwie scheinen sie mit apache2piwik nicht korrekt importiert zu werden...

Irgendeine Idee, weshalb?

Viele Grüße
NJoyLife


----------



## deepthroat (20. Februar 2012)

NJoyLife hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, werden die Seiten im Apache-Log angezeigt - schön mit vollständigem Pfad.


Seitentitel und Dateiname sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


NJoyLife hat gesagt.:


> Nur irgendwie scheinen sie mit apache2piwik nicht korrekt importiert zu werden...
> 
> Irgendeine Idee, weshalb?


Seitentitel kann man mit apache2piwik nicht importieren:


> The following information will not be tracked when importing logs in Piwik: Screen resolution & type, Custom variables, *Page titles*, Outlinks, Campaigns, Providers, Plugins support.



Und auch der %f Formatstring wird nicht von apache2piwik unterstützt.

Gruß


----------



## NJoyLife (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo deepthroat



> Seitentitel und Dateiname sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


Stimmt. 



> Seitentitel kann man mit apache2piwik nicht importieren:


Schade - aber kann apache2piwik Dateinamen importieren? Dann müsste doch ein manuelles Parsen später möglich sein, oder? 
Ich hätte ausserdem erwartet, dass in der Piwik-Statistik dann satt des Seitentitels der Dateiname angegeben wird... Ist das überhaupt möglich?

Vielen Dank nochmals und viele Grüsse

NJoyLife


----------



## deepthroat (20. Februar 2012)

NJoyLife hat gesagt.:


> Schade - aber kann apache2piwik Dateinamen importieren?


Dazu müßte es den %f Formatstring unterstützen.


NJoyLife hat gesagt.:


> Dann müsste doch ein manuelles Parsen später möglich sein, oder?


Du meinst dann die Datei zu lesen und den <title>...</title> zu extrahieren? Ja, wäre dann möglich.


NJoyLife hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte ausserdem erwartet, dass in der Piwik-Statistik dann satt des Seitentitels der Dateiname angegeben wird...


Das macht m.M. nach keinen Sinn. Es hat beides ja nicht viel miteinander zu tun.


NJoyLife hat gesagt.:


> Ist das überhaupt möglich?


Man kann sicherlich manuell an den Daten in der DB rumpfuschen...

Gruß


----------



## NJoyLife (20. Februar 2012)

Hi deepthroat
Wenn ich dich korrekt verstanden habe, müsste ich also nachträglich die DB bearbeiten. Das ginge in Ordnug - ich habe nicht viele Seiten aber dafür sehr viele Zugriffe zum Auswerten.
Allerdings ist mir die Datenbankstruktur noch etwas unklar. Vielleicht kannst du mir da weiterhelfen?

Jeder Besucher bekommt für jeden Seitenaufruf einen Eintrag in der Tabelle piwik_log_link_visit_action. Dort gibt es die Spalte "idaction_url". Das ist eine Relation zur Tabelle "piwik_log_action". Darin werden bei mir leider nicht alle Seiten aufgeführt - aber die könnte ich ja notfalls manuell eingeben.
In den meisten Zeilen ist die Spalte idaction_ur "leer" (0), da vermutlich keine zugehörige ID gefunden wird. Wie kommen denn da die IDs hinein? Beeinflusst apache2piwik das irgendwie oder schreibt es einfach standardmässig "0" hinein?
Werden die URLS aus dem Apache-Log denn irgendwohin - in irgendeine Tabelle geschrieben? Ich habe das bisher nicht finden können. Falls nicht, wäre ein manuelles Parsen doch gar nicht möglich, oder?

Ich verstehe nicht, dass dieses Problem sonst niemand zu haben scheint. Mit einer Auswertung, bei der 20000 Zugriffe auf die Seite "Seitentitel nicht definiert" angezeigt wird, kann ich persönlich nicht viel anfangen... Ich sehe wirklich nur, wie viele Zugriffe es gab - aber nicht, was die Besucher angeschaut haben. Das ist m.E. wenig aussagekräftig :-(

Vielen Dank nochmals für deine Geduld und deine Hilfe!

NJoyLife


----------



## deepthroat (21. Februar 2012)

Hi.





NJoyLife hat gesagt.:


> Jeder Besucher bekommt für jeden Seitenaufruf einen Eintrag in der Tabelle piwik_log_link_visit_action. Dort gibt es die Spalte "idaction_url". Das ist eine Relation zur Tabelle "piwik_log_action". Darin werden bei mir leider nicht alle Seiten aufgeführt - aber die könnte ich ja notfalls manuell eingeben.
> In den meisten Zeilen ist die Spalte idaction_ur "leer" (0), da vermutlich keine zugehörige ID gefunden wird. Wie kommen denn da die IDs hinein? Beeinflusst apache2piwik das irgendwie oder schreibt es einfach standardmässig "0" hinein?


Keine Ahnung. Da müßtest du mal in den Code schauen.


NJoyLife hat gesagt.:


> JWerden die URLS aus dem Apache-Log denn irgendwohin - in irgendeine Tabelle geschrieben?


Du hast keine URLs in deinem Log drin (laut deinem Log-Format). Du solltest möglichst das Log-Format direkt von Apache übernehmen...


Gruß


----------

